# Biggest hunting rifle



## ND decoy (Feb 1, 2003)

There have been so many new calibers introduced in the past 10 years (ultra mags, short mags etc.). What is the biggest rifle that you have hunted with?

For me the biggest that I have used is a .338 ultra mag. 
I shot a .460 wby mag. at paper once. That gun has a little pop to it.


----------



## natemil373 (Dec 3, 2005)

Grounghogs with .50BMG. :bop:


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

I have used the 50BMG on deer. Other than that a 7mmSTW.


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

The 50BMG is illegal for deer hunting!

My brother has used a 375 H&H Mag on deer.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

The 50BMG is not illegal for deer hunting.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

I went hunting with a friend who used a Sharps repro in 45-120. It looks like a small cigar, but doesn't kick much as the rifle weighs about thirteen pounds. Good shooting, Burl


----------

